# Residential A/C Service & Repair



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Summer is upon us and if you need your a/c serviced and or repaired I work on all makes and models. I worked for gulf technical servicing repairing and replacing all types of units for 8 years. I can give you the best price on service equipment parts & labor let me know if you need anything and i'll get it taking care of quick guaranteed. *Warranty on all Parts and Equipment!! *I don't want to show my prices but will tell you they are by far cheaper then any other a/c service out there and I fix it right the first time. Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Needing some work tell your friends family i can save them money. :thumbsup:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

It's still a little hot I also work on heating heatpumps pool heaters.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a house we are going to be doing alot of work on at least a month or so out will need a new outside and inside unit pm me the house is in navarre


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats your phone number?


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

kelly1 said:


> Whats your phone number?


PM Sent just got home...


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

I need the line (hose) that runs from the inside unit to the outside unit replaced. Would you give me a call and let me know if you can do this. Thanks. my number is 850-434-5807


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys..I've had a lot of you wanting A/C work just wanted to let you know my back has got alot worse and I can't do anything at this time. I hope to have surgery in jan. Then i'll be back at it again. Thx for thinking of me and again sorry I couldn't help anymore then I could.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope everything goes well with your Surgery. Let us know how you are doing and when you are back in the Saddle again. Everyone I know that has had the Surgery has come out feeling like a new man (or Woman). Take care.


----------

